# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Berry Frozen Drink - Đồ uống đá xay cho những người năng động nào ^^

## whippy_drinks

*Dù đã có một bài review do bạn cudidi viết tại* *đây** (rất rất cảm ơn bạn* __ *) nhưng vì vừa update menu mới nên mình xin phép được tạo chủ đề mới để tiện cho việc update. Các bạn tham khảo giá cả và đồ uống tại menu này dùm mình nhé :x*




Đồ uống đá xay - Frappe , giờ đã không còn xa lạ đối với teens Hà Thành chúng mình nhờ sự xuất hiện của một số thương hiệu nước ngoài như Gloria’s Jean, Coffee Bean…Tuy nhiên, do đc nhượng quyền thương hiệu nên giá đồ uống tại các địa điểm này cũng “rất ngoại”, khoảng 70-80k cho 1 ly đồ uống.

Giờ đây, các bạn có thể thưởng thức thứ đồ uống mát lạnh, thơm ngon này với mức giá mềm hơn tại *Berry – 1240 Đường Láng* . Chỉ cần dưới 30k là các bạn đã có thể thoải mái lựa chọn một món đồ uống vô cùng đẹp mắt và ngon miệng.



_(ChocoMint kết hợp vị đắng của chocolate với cái the mát của bạc hà)_


*(Sữa chua Phúc bồn tử chua dịu thơm ngon)*


*("Mr. Chocolate Cookies với vị bùi bùi của bánh Oreo xay cùng chocolate)*


*(Những ly Soda Italia đầy màu sắc…)*

Nằm trên mặt đường Láng (gần ngã tư Cầu Giấy), với giao thông thuận tiện và phục vụ theo phong cách take away, Berry chúng mình rất thích hợp để các bạn ghé qua refresh trước khi lại tiếp tục lao vào hành trình gấp gáp của công việc và học hành.

Tuy diện tích nhỏ xíu nhưng bọn mình vẫn cố gắng sắp xếp một chút không gian với máy lạnh để các bạn có thể thoải mái ngồi lại cũng như tránh phải “tắm hơi bất đắc dĩ” khi chờ mua đồ uống  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

*Berry Takeaway Drinks
Địa chỉ: 1240 Đường Láng
Thời gian mở cửa: 7h30 am -> khách về hết thì thôi:p
*
*Giá cả chi tiết và đồ uống mới sẽ được cập nhật trên facebook của quán ở link dưới, rất cảm ơn mọi người đã quan tâm ạ !!!*
*http://www.facebook.com/berry.takeaway.drinks*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ac nhìn vó vẻ ngon lành mát lạnh đây

----------


## whippy_drinks

> Ac nhìn vó vẻ ngon lành mát lạnh đây


Hi, thank bạn. Có dịp nào qua Đường Láng thì ghé vào ủng hộ bọn mình nha  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## whippy_drinks

Up up, cuối tuần vui vẻ nha mọi người  :hehe:

----------


## whippy_drinks

*Chúc tất cả các Berry's friend một năm mới nhiều nhiều niềm vui và thật là may mắn nha 
*

----------


## whippy_drinks

*Berry Takeaway Drinks
Địa chỉ: 1240 Đường Láng
Thời gian mở cửa: 7h30 am -> khách về hết thì thôi:p
*
*Giá cả chi tiết và đồ uống mới sẽ được cập nhật trên facebook của quán ở link dưới, rất cảm ơn mọi người đã quan tâm ạ !!!*
*http://www.facebook.com/berry.takeaway.drinks*

----------


## thientai206

ngon nhỉ, tối nào đi uống thử phát

----------


## konica

hôm nọ đi qua quán này nhưng ko vào
bữa nào phải vào uống thử đồ uống ở đó mới được

----------


## songthan

nhìn đồ uống hấp dẫn đấy
để rủ bạn bè đến uống thử xem có ngon ko mới được

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá đi thôi

----------


## Alyaj

những đồ uống kiểu này giờ hot nhỉ

----------

